# RCI Exchange to DVC - Orlando Regional Block Question



## Shelb14 (Feb 10, 2017)

My parents own 3 timeshares and want to trade into DVC for late Aug 2017 (hoping for 8/11 & 8/18 check-ins).   I've done a lot of research on the limited DVC availability and have 2 well aged ongoing searches (Jan 2015) for all DVC in Orlando.  We had several others that were started in Jan 2015, but unfortunately RCI consolidated (deleted!) the others and my parents were unaware of this until I logged into their account recently.  

My dad has a RCI *points* account in his name.
My mom has a RCI *weeks* account in her name, which contains 2 *weeks* timeshares.  One is from a resort in New England and the other is Vacation Village at Pakrway in Orlando.  She has a total of 138 TPU right now, with an additional 26 to deposit in April.  45 TPU are listed as a "combined deposit" (my mom says it was from 2 Vacation Village deposits), 60 TPU from Vacation Village, and 33 from the New England resort.  She has week w/ 26 TPU to deposit in April from Vacation Village.  

We used my dad's RCI *points* to book (2) 1BR @ SSR for 2 consecutive weeks in Aug of 2015 and we had an amazing vacation (loved SSR)!  We'd like to do the same thing this year, but would prefer to use my mom's *weeks/TPU *to book, as she has a lot of unused weeks.  I think she may have enough to get (2) 1BR units at SSR for 2 weeks (if not a 1 week stay is ok, or we could book 1 room with points).

My mom called RCI today and they told her she could combine ALL of her desposits for $119, but the use year woudl end 1 year from the date they were combined.  She specifically asked about the Vacation Village orlando unit and DVC regional block and the rep told her *once the weeks are combined the original resort location becomes invisible and we absolutely COULD use the combined TPU to exchange into DVC*.   This is great news if it's accurate, the problem is...I don't trust that it's true?!?  I've read conflicting information from posters on this board, but I don't know whether it's combined points or combined weeks that get blocked (or maybe both).  Has anyone here successfully -or- unsuccessfully tried to trade a combined TPU (with Orlando + NON-Orlando) into DVC?  Thanks!


----------



## elaine (Feb 10, 2017)

My mom has a combined deposit with Orlando and non-O. She has never been able to even see dvc, much less book it. I never thought to question it. We book with our account that does not have any O.


----------



## Shelb14 (Feb 10, 2017)

elaine said:


> My mom has a combined deposit with Orlando and non-O. She has never been able to even see dvc, much less book it. I never thought to question it. We book with our account that does not have any O.



Interesting.  I've been searching both of their weeks and points accounts multiple times daily.  I just recently saw SSR 1BR units for this spring while logged in under her RCI weeks account.  We're nervous to combine her TPUs and then later find out that ALL of her TPUs are blocked from trading into DVC.


----------



## elaine (Feb 10, 2017)

prior answers from TUG below from 2015. 
In Weeks, tainting follows specific Orlando weeks. Any deposit (or deposit credit) that is not (derived from) an Orlando-area week, *and* has not been combined with an Orlando-area deposit (or deposit credit) can be used for DVC.

However, if you do a combined deposit (by paying a combine fee) that includes one or more Orlando weeks, then the combined deposit will be blocked as well.


----------



## Shelb14 (Feb 10, 2017)

elaine said:


> prior answers from TUG below from 2015.
> In Weeks, tainting follows specific Orlando weeks. Any deposit (or deposit credit) that is not (derived from) an Orlando-area week, *and* has not been combined with an Orlando-area deposit (or deposit credit) can be used for DVC.
> 
> However, if you do a combined deposit (by paying a combine fee) that includes one or more Orlando weeks, then the combined deposit will be blocked as well.



Thank you Elaine!  I urged my mom to call back and speak with a RCI manager and mention the info I got here on TUG.  The manager confirmed exactly what you said above.  You can use a NON-orlando timeshare TPU to book DVC, as long as it is NOT combined with the Orlando timeshare TPU.  We just confirmed a 2BR at Wyndham Bonnet Creek today for the 1st week of our trip, but we really want to be on property for the 2nd week so we get FP+ booking at 60 days.  We'll just have consider booking DVC with points or paying OOP for the 2nd week at Disney.


----------



## elaine (Feb 11, 2017)

you could book a room only rate at a WDW hotel/DVC and then wait to see if DVC came up for last minute rci points. last year, there were several SSR 1 BRs for mid-Aug. that went to 23,000 RCI points in early July. I grabbed one myself. So, maybe you could use your Dad's points? Room only reservation can be canx 5 days out. of course, you don't get 60 days out fp+, but that only matters for mine train and the frozen ride.
You know that there will be no 2 BRs for DVC? there have not been any 2 BRs for the past year, as far as we can tell. only 1BRs. most can sleep 5. for 6 persons, ftw cabins or AoA suites are the most affordable. for the cost, I would just book BC, get the canx insurance, and then try for a last minute (30-45 days out) RCI points DVC for 23,000 if your Dad has any points left.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 11, 2017)

Shelb14 said:


> We just confirmed a 2BR at Wyndham Bonnet Creek today for the 1st week of our trip, but we really want to be on property for the 2nd week so we get FP+ booking at 60 days. We'll just have consider booking DVC with points or paying OOP for the 2nd week at Disney.


Just as an aside: DVC is not currently depositing 2BRs. So, if that's the size you need, you won't get it.

Check DISboards, but I think you can book a cash night for the start of your vacation, use it to book FP+ at 60 days, and cancel inside 30 days and keep your FP+. Then again, 30 vs. 60 doesn't really matter for any but a tiny handful of attractions.


----------



## icydog (Feb 15, 2017)

bnoble said:


> Just as an aside: DVC is not currently depositing 2BRs. So, if that's the size you need, you won't get it.
> 
> Check DISboards, but I think you can book a cash night for the start of your vacation, use it to book FP+ at 60 days, and cancel inside 30 days and keep your FP+. Then again, 30 vs. 60 doesn't really matter for any but a tiny handful of attractions.


I went in August two years ago.  The place was packed.  Never again! My point being FPs are a definite and absolute necessity for August.


----------



## hyperjewl (Mar 2, 2017)

I agree about there being no 2 bedrooms. We've exchanged in - using our RCI points in the past & got 2 bedrooms (2011 & 2013) at boardwalk, SSR, and bay lake. But the last 2years we had ongoing searches with plenty of trading power and never saw 2 bedrooms. Finally, we just booked - 2 2-broom units at Sheraton Vistana, because I didn't want to wait going any longer. 

I just came back from my home resort (Massanutten) & spoke to their RCI rep. She said the Disney RCI folks told her they're not giving Rci 2 bedrooms anymore. Granted that could always change, but that's where it stands now.


----------



## Shelb14 (Mar 2, 2017)

If we exchange into DVC we are planning to get (2) separate 1BR units.  It would be easier if we were all in one unit, but SSR put us in the same building, on the same floor (maybe 6 doors away) in 2015 and that worked out well.  

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

